# Grade 4 Murmur, Fluid in Lungs



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh, I'm so sorry about little Cookie  I hope you can get the correct dose of Lasix and that she responds well to it. I will keep her in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

I am sending healing thoughts and prayers to Cookie. And hugs to you.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Holding you all in the light.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I am very sorry, she is way too young for this.
There is a free app called Cardalis that you could use to help count and track her breathing rate.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I hope she gets some relief with the medicine. Keeping little Cookie in my prayers.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

My sympathy goes out to you for all you are going through ......hoping Cookie responds to the meds, and of course I'll have you in my prayers.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

You and Cookie are in my thoughts


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

((Hugs))


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

I'm very sorry you and your sweetie are going thru this. I just want to throw some ideas out there. Has she been tested for infection? Anemia? Lasix is good and maybe a heart med to get the heart more efficient.?
Viral or fungal? 

I hope you find something that helps


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

I am so sorry to read this tonight! She is far to young to have such a serious problem. I hope the meds help her out. It is good that she is still eating well. My best friends little 10 yr old Lasapoo was diagnosed with the same grade 4 murmur and congestive heart failure almost a year ago. They now have her on the top doses of 3 meds and she is doing ok. I hope little Cookie beats the odds and you have her for lots more years! Lots of hugs for her and you too!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Oh my gosh, only 9. That's so young. :-( 
I'm so sorry to hear this about Cookie. And I'm sorry about the loss of your precious Darby. 
I'll be thinking of you. Hope things will get better. {{hugs}}


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I am so sorry to hear this. I hope the meds work and she gets better really fast. Those little chis are so endearing. Hugs.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks everyone. So she's had 3 doses of Lasix now. Less coughing, and it seems her breathing is easier than before. Fingers crossed! <3 

Cant wait for next week's x-rays. I'm hoping her lungs will have cleared some (or all) by then! 

She's more than happy to eat and snuggle, so that's good.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

This is so great to hear!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

that's real good news


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Excellent! I will keep my fingers crossed for improvement on her x-Rays.


----------



## Kassie (Apr 7, 2016)

Hi

I am so sorry you are going through this.

Love and light to you and yours and to Cookie....

Love

Kassie


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Aw, Man, heart murmurs suck! I am so sorry... Good luck to Cookie!


----------

